# Anyone know what an Advanced DC FB4-4001E is?



## Tubularfab (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't have it in my hands yet, but I should have it soon. The guy I'm getting it from read me that number off the data plate. It powered a 7000lb airport belt loader around, and as I remember it was a pretty big motor. Does anyone have specs on that part number?


----------



## e_canuck (May 8, 2008)

Hello Tubularfab.

I have no idea, never heard of it yet.

The guy read it to you as : *Advanced DC FB4-4001E
*Could he have missed read it?
Could it be: Advanced DC FB*1*-4001*A*?

That's my motor. A lot of conversion use it.

take care DP


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Call ADC, they'll give you specs on non standard part numbers.

They told me on my K99 that the K is the electrical setup type (K series, A series, FB series, etc). the next digits are the year (mine was 99, yours MIGHT be 2004), and the 4001 is the mechanical setup.. so 4001A would be how its laid out, does it have a baseplate, 4/8 brushes, etc.

They gave me a cutsheet on my motor no problem, they may not have a torque curve though, but a drawing is a good start. VERY helpful. Tell them you're looking at this motor for a customer application and need the dimmensions.


----------



## Tubularfab (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok, the year part does fit, but not for 2004. This motor would have been from 1994, actually!

I had called and left a message with them a couple of days ago, but hadn't heard anything back. I'll try again...

Thanks!


----------

